# Previsão do Tempo



## Budyko (8 Jul 2008 às 23:01)

Olá!

Sou brasileiro e estou com uma dúvida cruel. Gostaria de saber algo a respeito da aplicação do método estatístico de análise utilizando o método de Monte Carlo. Quais são as fórmulas empregadas na previsão de tempo através deste método?. A respeito de outros métodos para o mesmo fim... quais são e quais são as fórmulas empregadas?


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2008 às 23:16)

Método de Monte Carlo? 
Isso lembrou-me um programa que usamos na física, o *Matlab*!
Tem alguma coisa a ver com isso?

Se for isso, eu posso aranjar-lhe o manual com as intruções básicas, em ficheiro pdf


----------



## alamcar (9 Jul 2008 às 08:44)

Bom dia 

Esse Matlab não é um programa de analise de circuitos electrónicos?
Caso afirmativo, se for possível gostava de ter instruções de bicho

Desde já os meus agradecimentos

Saudações


----------



## Budyko (10 Jul 2008 às 04:19)

AnDré disse:


> Método de Monte Carlo?
> Isso lembrou-me um programa que usamos na física, o *Matlab*!
> Tem alguma coisa a ver com isso?
> 
> Se for isso, eu posso aranjar-lhe o manual com as intruções básicas, em ficheiro pdf



André... muito obrigado pela atenção. Levanto essa questão da aplicação de Monte Carlo por ser muito comum nas universidades brasileiras. Inclusive há uma russa que aplica esse método na previsão de tempo. Assim, peço por favor se é possível achar algo semelhante nas bibliotecas aí em Portugal. Aqui até temos porém na minha universidade estão todos em inglês e não apontam quais das fórmulas que integram o método de Monte Carlo que são aplicadas diretamente  na meteorologia. Uma pista que eu tive é a respeito do cálculo de Markov. Minha cidade é Juiz de Fora  no estado de Minas Gerais. Universidade Federal de Juiz de Fora. Eu acho que vc compreendeu a minha situação. Se puder me ajudar... agradeço muito..


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 13:40)

Budyko disse:


> André... muito obrigado pela atenção. Levanto essa questão da aplicação de Monte Carlo por ser muito comum nas universidades brasileiras. Inclusive há uma russa que aplica esse método na previsão de tempo. Assim, peço por favor se é possível achar algo semelhante nas bibliotecas aí em Portugal. Aqui até temos porém na minha universidade estão todos em inglês e não apontam quais das fórmulas que integram o método de Monte Carlo que são aplicadas diretamente  na meteorologia. Uma pista que eu tive é a respeito do cálculo de Markov. Minha cidade é Juiz de Fora  no estado de Minas Gerais. Universidade Federal de Juiz de Fora. Eu acho que vc compreendeu a minha situação. Se puder me ajudar... agradeço muito..



Ah, como disse, eu tenho um manual das operações básicas que incluem também um capitulo que fala do método de Monte Carlo. E está em português!

Era o manual de uma cadeira denominada de Laborarório Numérico, que tive este semestre.
E sim, *alamcar*, tem exemplos de aplicações em circuitos electrónicos:
RC, RLC... Aliás, ainda fiz 2 ou 3 trabalhos práticos directamente relacionados com circuitos. Até tenho os protocolos dos trabalhos com a respectiva solução em ficheiro matlab.


Se quiserem, mandem-me uma mensagem privada com o vosso e-mail que eu mando-vos o documento pdf!


----------



## Budyko (11 Jul 2008 às 04:24)

Poxa vlw André... o meu e-mail é budykko@hotmail.com. Assim eu finalmente posso conhecer tb o matlab além da aplicação de monte carlo empregado em circuitos elétricos. Não deve ser diferente a sua aplicação na meteorologia.

Juiz de Fora, MG
Tempo Cronológico; 00:26.
Tempo Atmosférico; 4 oktas - hemisfério austral - altocumulus.
Temperatura; 14°C.


----------



## Budyko (12 Jul 2008 às 04:48)

*Nuvens*

Olá!

Lá vem eu outra vez... gostaria de saber se há filmadoras capazes de apresentar uma resolução eficaz das principais caracteristicas das nuvens, tais como:forma, brilho e luminosidade além de sua dinâmica. É possivel observar tal características colocando um filmadora em posição zenital numa observação de 360°?


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2008 às 08:58)

*Re: Nuvens*



Budyko disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Lá vem eu outra vez... gostaria de saber se há filmadoras capazes de apresentar uma resolução eficaz das principais caracteristicas das nuvens, tais como:forma, brilho e luminosidade além de sua dinâmica. É possivel observar tal características colocando um filmadora em posição zenital numa observação de 360°?



Em ecologia, numa das saídas de campo, acho que usei uma máquina fotográfica idêntica ao que o *Budyko* fala, mas ao invês de núvens, eu caracterizava áreas foliares, também através da forma, brilho e luminosidade.

Tipo, colocavamos a máquina numa posição zenital numa observação de 180º e tiravamos fotografias em diferentes lugares de diferentes áreas folirares.
Depois através das fotografias, faziamos estimativas da transmissão da luz, assim como outras medidas mais directamente relacionadas com a estrutura da copa, tais como aberturas na copa (gaps), índice de área foliar - LAI (leaf area index) e frequência e distribuição dos picos de luz (sunflecks), radiação transmitida (directa e difusa) acima e abaixo das copas e radiação solar incidente. 

Penso que o mesmo se pode fazer para as nuvens, mas não tenho a certeza.

A máquina que utilizei era esta:


----------



## Budyko (12 Jul 2008 às 23:19)

Olá!

Muito obrigado. Esta Câmara fotográfica é bem próximo do que eu preciso. A fotografia hemisférica é exatamente o que eu quero porém não existe um câmara filmadora que possa fazer a mesma função. Pois queria fazer o mesmo 24 horas. Qual o raio que essa câmara atinge?


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2008 às 10:14)

Budyko disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Muito obrigado. Esta Câmara fotográfica é bem próximo do que eu preciso. A fotografia hemisférica é exatamente o que eu quero porém não existe um câmara filmadora que possa fazer a mesma função. Pois queria fazer o mesmo 24 horas. Qual o raio que essa câmara atinge?



Não faço ideia qual era o raio *Budyko*.
Só a utilizei durante alguns minutos na saída de campo. A máquina era de uma professora de ecologia.

Procura por "*lentes olho-de-peixe*".
Acho que é assim que se chamam. E se não estou em erro a máquina tanto fotografava como filmava! É só uma questão de procurares.
Eu acho é que são bastante caras.


----------



## Budyko (17 Jul 2008 às 22:41)

AnDré disse:


> Não faço ideia qual era o raio *Budyko*.
> Só a utilizei durante alguns minutos na saída de campo. A máquina era de uma professora de ecologia.
> 
> Procura por "*lentes olho-de-peixe*".
> ...



Muito obrigadoooooooooooooooooooooooo!
Encontrei o que procurava. Agradeço muito por me ajudar. Matlab e olho-de-peixe era o que eu precisava.


----------



## Budyko (17 Jul 2008 às 22:47)

Budyko disse:


> Muito obrigadoooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> Encontrei o que procurava. Agradeço muito por me ajudar. Matlab e olho-de-peixe era o que eu precisava.



Olá!

Preciso de mais uma ajuda. Preciso reproduzir nuvens em 3D. Sabemos que nuvens possuem formas específicas tais como brilho e luminosidade. A questão é qual o cálculo para ser inserido num determinado modelo para gerar exatamente o tipo de nuvem desejado em 3D?


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2008 às 23:06)

Budyko disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Preciso de mais uma ajuda. Preciso reproduzir nuvens em 3D. Sabemos que nuvens possuem formas específicas tais como brilho e luminosidade. A questão é qual o cálculo para ser inserido num determinado modelo para gerar exatamente o tipo de nuvem desejado em 3D?



Olá Budyko!
Fico contente por ter conseguido ajuda-lo ao inicio, mas agora a pergunta já é demasiado profunda para o meu conhecimento geral.
É que o máximo que dei foram coisas em 2D. Nunca em 3D.
Peço desculpa por não poder ajudar desta vez.

Mas pode ser que alguém no fórum saiba!


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2008 às 23:16)

Budyko disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Preciso de mais uma ajuda. Preciso reproduzir nuvens em 3D. Sabemos que nuvens possuem formas específicas tais como brilho e luminosidade. A questão é qual o cálculo para ser inserido num determinado modelo para gerar exatamente o tipo de nuvem desejado em 3D?



ah, afinal tenho aqui uma coisita!

Vou enviar-lhe por e-mail mais um manual.
Este tem algumas equações básicas em 3D, a partir da página 96.
Não sei se ajudará, mas é tudo o que tenho.


----------



## Budyko (20 Jul 2008 às 14:59)

AnDré disse:


> ah, afinal tenho aqui uma coisita!
> 
> Vou enviar-lhe por e-mail mais um manual.
> Este tem algumas equações básicas em 3D, a partir da página 96.
> Não sei se ajudará, mas é tudo o que tenho.



André vc não existe cara!!!!!!
Muito obrigado.
O que vc precisar estarei sempre disposto. Dentro do meu limite.


----------

